# Dadant refund



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! This has never happened to me before. 

I ordered some boxes, frames and foundation from Dadant (quick turn around too!)

I just received a refund for overcharged freight - pretty nice, I think.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

just good mormans (sp)


----------



## Hillbilly Don (Jun 14, 2003)

I bought a bee jacket from them and after using it I found a hole in the veil,called them and they replaced it the next day,no questions. I would NOT do business with anyone else,great company!


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

perhaps we could all post our experiences with the various beekeeping supply companies on the new feedback thread, so people can get feedback on these links all in the same place? this would help those newbees among us to select which company would be best for them to start off with. just an idea (i will try to move these posts over there.)

justgojumpit


----------

